# We a Need Our Own Alert Status



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You know there is some one here, sorry it don't recall the username, that tracks pandemic stuff pretty well. Another seems to post things on solar flares, a few about government or foreign government antics. Overall we need a prepper alert status. An early bug out warning system. Now I know if SHTF that as much as I love you all it's just not in my time line to post " RUN" on a forum on the way out...oh hell maybe by smart phone as I clear town j/k...

But someone out there knows you prep. If SHTF was about to happen and they got the inside scoop who are they going to ruin too.....YOU. We need a good means of sharing. I have no answer how. What brought this up was a father of one of my students telling everyone he knows today the sky is falling regarding cyber security, banks and possibly power. It seem the poor man lost his power, and BofA called canceling his visa due to a hack....he concluded the sky would fall shortly after.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

So, if the guys in black uniforms pull up outside and I let you know will you write letters to the editor to tell them that they killed the wrong guy?
Should I tell you when a range fire is headed for my place or an earthquake is trying to take down my home?

I am being a bit of a "devil's advocate here but I take it you mean only a national event that endangers us all? Immediately after the HEMP I can get on my computer and type what ever I need but no one is going to get it - same for a national power outage. 

Local things we have to manage alone and the national things we will need a different kind of system to communicate or a place we can all get together to discuss tactics or places to go? I think what you suggest is, at best, difficult to manage. As preppers - we are either ready or gone.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Red, Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue, Purple. The current prepper alert status is Yellow. I will let you all know when it is Red. In the likely event I am unable to due to circumstances beyond my control, please continue to pass the ammo.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

About 12 years back I owned a site I named netforget. A user would log in and set reminders. Birthdays anniversaries. . Anything they did not want to forget. The site would run a script every five minutes and send out due reminders by means of cell phone text message. 12 years ago this was unheard of... now its a norm. I would think a site script like this could do such a warning system but I don't know many preppers comfortable with giving out their cell phones even if the pretense was to get an early warning run alert.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

spy alert!! Spy alert!!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Well this bloke is from San Jose, CA. He isn't a prepper according to his son, but maybe today's events will scare him into being. We all think of SHTF as an instant coming, but we all know some things may take weeks or months to truly hit the fan. My guess would be in the first days of those few weeks places like this might get a quick boost in popularity, and deciphering real data from the hyperbole might be as tough as a radio show about an alien invasion to understand....


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

....copy these to your emoticons file...if you don't have one yet, better start one now!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jro1 said:


> View attachment 5032
> spy alert!! Spy alert!!


Nah... Ripon is absolutely Jake.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jro1 said:


> View attachment 5033
> View attachment 5034
> ....copy these to your emoticons file...if you don't have one yet, better start one now!


Got 'em both. Thanks!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Ripon said:


> Well this bloke is from San Jose, CA. He isn't a prepper according to his son, but maybe today's events will scare him into being. We all think of SHTF as an instant coming, but we all know some things may take weeks or months to truly hit the fan. My guess would be in the first days of those few weeks places like this might get a quick boost in popularity, and deciphering real data from the hyperbole might be as tough as a radio show about an alien invasion to understand....


Ripon, If one day you wake up and the birds aren't singing, log onto this forum....if we are not here.....then shit has hit the fan


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

I wouldn't trust some of the people on here to make an accurate DEFCON call.........


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I didn't at first have my glasses on.....I thought Ripon was calling out some resident troll know it all conspiracy nut.....putting my glasses on, I can now read that Ripon believes we need a SHTF alert system...not a forum troll alert system.....boy I feel like it's past my bedtime....


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

about a day and a half from now I would check the news a little more often and stay safe due to the ukraine sensitivities.

I'd give it a 10% chance of escalating within 40 or so hours and at that point depending on natos response it could escalate to shtf proportions.

not highly likely but I'd keep an eye posted.

not enough for me to cut my current training short and go up north or take a flight to central america but enough to have me check the news a little more on friday evening and night.

also be aware of solar right now
Eskom, Sansa prepare for space weather havoc | Science & Environment | BDlive

not a massive deal but notable


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I personaly, will email any of yall my cellphone number. I have divulged enough info that any fool who could track a man from state a to state b. I have nothing to hide, I have 1 acre of land, if yall wanna camp out in my back yard, come on. I would also like to think, that if tommorow, all of my "current internet friends" dissapeared like two have recently( no names), I would be able to somehow contact them later on. 
Good post Ripon, and Im thinking the only real way, would be radio- I mean, you can power them independantly, govt cant "stop" the radio waves from coming, but, at the same time, I know of NOONE near me that is radio'd up?
Maybe I need to put an add online...Good post..


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I could write some open code and post it here for a db driven site. I believe some here aside from me are trusted and qualified to review and run such a system. If... it is really wanted and can be placed in someone's trustable hands. I could pull up my previous code and create it rather quickly... well if my duties at work slow down. It's been he'll recently. Btw, why is Ripon a troll? Did I miss something?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Smoke signals.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

na, I think some people were just typing faster than they read. I do it all the time. Ripon is a stand up guy. We may but heads, but he is no troll. Was just a misunderstanding.
Silverback, Like I stated, any normal person could track me down, I checked you out the first day you were here, took all of five minutes. I would give you my info. I would also love to sign up for reminders like that. Always wondered why there wasn't some "wake up call" service available, guess I am just very computer Illtireate. ( on purpose).


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Silverback said:


> I could write some open code and post it here for a db driven site. I believe some here aside from me are trusted and qualified to review and run such a system. If... it is really wanted and can be placed in someone's trustable hands. I could pull up my previous code and create it rather quickly... well if my duties at work slow down. It's been he'll recently. Btw, why is Ripon a troll? Did I miss something?


Yeah - you would just post that crap Microsoft shit that would break down just when we need it most!  Post your Microsoft code, and I'll do my best to translate it into a real language that is stable. 

For you non-computer dorks: I was just ribbing Silverback on a bunch of geek shit.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

So you would rather me not use asp.net and Microsoft sql... what you want is php my sql cap that any bloke has the source code too.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Silverback said:


> So you would rather me not use asp.net and Microsoft sql... what you want is php my sql cap that any bloke has the source code too.


PHP is for pussies! Give me some good ol' gcc compatible C++.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

The Sar-1L Alert System...

White Alert ( All Clear ) - My middle finger waiving around in the air.
Brown Alert ( SHTF ) - My crap covered middle finger waiving around in the air.
Red Alert ( Executed My Can O Whoop Ass ) - My blood covered finger waiving around in the air. ( ah shit son, he just killed somebody with is bare hands! )
Game Over ( Martial Law ) - My hand waiving in the air absent of my middle finger. 

Lol...


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Inor said:


> PHP is for pussies! Give me some good ol' gcc compatible C++.


Screw it... I'm doing it on windows xp, 10 user limit. Original asp and sql 2000 express .


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

silverback said:


> screw it... I'm doing it on windows xp, 10 user limit. Original asp and sql 2000 express .


lololo!!!


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh man I love this forum. I feel so *normal* here!

I am totally incapable of being reasonable anymore. On the day the SNAP/EBT cards stopped working here and the Walmarts got mobbed, my man had to drive across the state on a high priority tech call. I packed his lunchbox with a ham and cheese, chips, cookies, bottle of water, $200 in cash, a tube of silver dollars, a 9mm. and an extra clip. I called in sick and spent the day cleaning ivy off the fence line so the front gate could be closed and locked again.

I don't jump at shadows. But I don't try an convince myself _everything will probably be just fine_ either!

I did one time find out national news before it was officially announced.

I grew up in a house at the end of the Barksdale Air Force Base runway. On Sept 11th the cow fields between our house and the runway had armed soldiers in it. We found out later Bush was here. But the coolest thing was the day they put all the bombers in the air, one after another. For hours they took off just minutes apart. The plate glass windows and the dishes in Mom's china cabinet shook all day! It was an awesome thing to see. Scary cool. You military guys are simply amazing.

And one day something happened on the end of the runway and they dumped loads and loads of foamy bubbles on it. I know this because they caught in the wind and foamed the cow field and half of Mom's street.

Anyway, I'll promise to post if North Louisiana's Walmarts get looted again. Or if Mom calls to say the base is especially noisy....or bubbly. LOL!

What's the code for PaulS has gone missing and I need to call my congressman and Fox News?


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Deebo said:


> Im thinking the only real way, would be radio- I mean, you can power them independantly, govt cant "stop" the radio waves from coming, but, at the same time, I know of NOONE near me that is radio'd up?


Ahh, I would LOVE a sweet ham radio. I don't know jack about them. Plus, I live in the woods surrounded by the swamp that is Lake Bistineau, approximately 170 feet above sea level. These things might matter? haha!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Bush Jr landed at Farmington's tiny little airport once. Me and my crew of about 40 people stood outside as his motorcade drove by. Bush waved, AT ME..But, more than that, I rememebr making eyecontact with a "blackedout, deckedout, fully locked and loaded" agent with his firearm shouldered and pointed low. He was looking out the window, and he was ALL BUSSINESS. 
A little off thread...Long nights. 
Casie, I like the way you think.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Casie said:


> Oh man I love this forum. I feel so *normal* here!
> 
> I am totally incapable of being reasonable anymore. On the day the SNAP/EBT cards stopped working here and the Walmarts got mobbed, my man had to drive across the state on a high priority tech call. I packed his lunchbox with a ham and cheese, chips, cookies, bottle of water, $200 in cash, a tube of silver dollars, a 9mm. and an extra clip. I called in sick and spent the day cleaning ivy off the fence line so the front gate could be closed and locked again.
> 
> ...


I vote the code for a missing Paul is P911-17?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

While I'm a bit biased, HAM is the way to go for SHTF comms. I'm not experienced enough or geared up enough yet to reach out across the country yet, but it's very doable.

If anyone is interested or curious and wants to see what a bunch of folks can do to set a comms hub in a field the 2014 ARRL Field Day is June 28 and 29 this year. Do a search for your local HAM club, bet ya got at least one, and ask them where they will be setting up. I would imagine most folks on the board would have a great time, and a new hobby after seeing what's possible.

Field Day


----------



## Bossman (Jan 22, 2014)

As Ron White says buy a helmet.2 put the helmet on !.
Anyone checked out the blood Moon coming 04/14/14.
seem to always be life changing events every time, all I know about the one in the bible.
That one seems to be a major life changer.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Deebo said:


> I vote the code for a missing Paul is P911-17?


New code acknowledged!


----------

